# Cranberry and Gold Holiday Eyes (with Sugar Plum Lips)



## Karinalicious53 (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Holidays and good luck to everyone who enters!

Here's the Finished Look:​ 


 

 

 

 And Here's the Video Tutorial:​ ​


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice! thanks for entering!


----------

